# Something along the lines of a middle Beethoven piano sonata



## Oscardude

I wrote this piano piece through a lot of different stages. Played around with the beginning theme a lot but never knew how to continue it. While on the beach, I envisioned a lot more of it contained in a very loose sonata form with a second theme. The piece from there came quickly as an improvisation that I later brought to a close. The title is me trying to convey the German classical beginning with that of the second theme's party pop feel.


----------



## caters

I too am composing a Beethoven style sonata but with some innovation. I'm not just copying from Beethoven. I am adding more to it. For example, instead of the typical 2 themed sonata which Beethoven follows, even when he diverges from typical Sonata form, I am using a 3 themed sonata. And instead of my false recapitulation being a few bars before a repeat of the development as is typical for Haydn or Mozart, it is a full blown recapitulation, just not in the key of C minor. And the second development likewise is not just a repeat of the first development but is its own entity.


----------



## Oscardude

Yeah thanks for the help


----------

